# Cool Indian Star!



## evlinLoutries (Nov 14, 2011)

the day before yesterday, I was shocked by my little tiny cute Indian star..
cause he climb into the wall that I used as barrier..

I don't know how he did it, but when he realized I was there, he stop climbing and freeze like stone..

so enjoy the picts..

Who am I? I'm SpiderTort!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 14, 2011)

WOW!!


----------



## evlinLoutries (Nov 14, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> WOW!!



did u shock too?


----------



## l0velesly (Nov 14, 2011)

LOL too cute.. and surprising.


----------



## evlinLoutries (Nov 15, 2011)

lushcious said:


> LOL too cute.. and surprising.



yup..

it is amazed me..


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 15, 2011)

Awww.... Look @ the determination on his little face!


----------



## evlinLoutries (Nov 15, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Awww.... Look @ the determination on his little face!



ahahahhaha.. LOL..

cute isn't he?


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 15, 2011)

wow! 
That is one determined little tortoise!


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 15, 2011)

He REALLY is! Looks like he's going to be a handful when he gets older!! 



evlinLoutries said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> > Awww.... Look @ the determination on his little face!
> ...


----------



## Tropical Torts (Nov 15, 2011)

Hahaha thats hilarious! wonder how he got up there!!


----------



## evlinLoutries (Nov 15, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> He REALLY is! Looks like he's going to be a handful when he gets older!!



Thanks..

Imagine in next 5 years, and he's doing the same thing..



jrcrist4 said:


> Hahaha thats hilarious! wonder how he got up there!!



Thank u..

I don't know for sure, confused..


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Nov 15, 2011)

That is a super tortoise ! 
How on earth did he manage to climb that high Haha 
He is really really pretty colored, if u don't mind me asking how big will he get ?


----------



## evlinLoutries (Nov 15, 2011)

BrinnANDGupta said:


> That is a super tortoise !
> How on earth did he manage to climb that high Haha
> He is really really pretty colored, if u don't mind me asking how big will he get ?



amazing right? 

do u mean he's max size? according to what I read, arround 28-30cm for Female and 20-25cm for male..

Correct me if I'm wrong..


----------



## Zamric (Nov 15, 2011)

We had a box tortiose at the school I work at that used to climb up on his house and sit and watch. No body ever saw him climb up but every monday morning when we came in he was there waiting for us. I caught him climbing up one saturday morning when I came in fix a leak.... Funniest thing I ever saw.... never saw him get down, when we found him up there, we alway but his feet back on the gound for him. He honestly seem to like being up high!


----------



## evlinLoutries (Nov 15, 2011)

Zamric said:


> We had a box tortiose at the school I work at that used to climb up on his house and sit and watch. No body ever saw him climb up but every monday morning when we came in he was there waiting for us. I caught him climbing up one saturday morning when I came in fix a leak.... Funniest thing I ever saw.... never saw him get down, when we found him up there, we alway but his feet back on the gound for him. He honestly seem to like being up high!



this indian star has another awkward habit, he always stare at me when I watching him..

even if he walk on the other side, he will see me like curious to me..

anyway, is that your Sulcata on ur signature? how big he/she is?


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Nov 15, 2011)

evlinLoutries said:


> BrinnANDGupta said:
> 
> 
> > That is a super tortoise !
> ...



Wow so they stay pretty small 
Does he have a really good personality ?


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 15, 2011)

That is cool, he was probably thinking I am out of here until you caught him..


----------



## Zamric (Nov 15, 2011)

evlinLoutries said:


> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> > We had a box tortiose at the school I work at that used to climb up on his house and sit and watch. No body ever saw him climb up but every monday morning when we came in he was there waiting for us. I caught him climbing up one saturday morning when I came in fix a leak.... Funniest thing I ever saw.... never saw him get down, when we found him up there, we alway but his feet back on the gound for him. He honestly seem to like being up high!
> ...



Yes, that's WalkingRock and he is 11 years old and weighs in at 73 lbs and 24"long by 18" wide


----------



## evlinLoutries (Nov 15, 2011)

BrinnANDGupta said:


> Wow so they stay pretty small
> Does he have a really good personality ?



Yeah, but still bigger from golden greek..

Hmm, actually, indian star waste a lot of time just for sleep, they are really really inactive when u put them indoor, but when u put them outdoor for sun bath they will became active..




dalano73 said:


> That is cool, he was probably thinking I am out of here until you caught him..



Ahahahhahahaha.. LOL!

He probably wanting to be a spidertort.. ROFL!



Zamric said:


> Yes, that's WalkingRock and he is 11 years old and weighs in at 73 lbs and 24"long by 18" wide



Wow, so BIGGGGG..

Do u have a pair sulcata or just walkingrock?


----------



## Zamric (Nov 15, 2011)

We had 2 but it turned out we had 2 males.... turn bad so now we have just the one


----------



## evlinLoutries (Nov 15, 2011)

Zamric said:


> We had 2 but it turned out we had 2 males.... turn bad so now we have just the one



and the other one? where he goes?


----------



## Zamric (Nov 16, 2011)

My wife is a Montessori teacher and we used to take both to school till they started fighting.... one of the other teachers fell in love with the spieces as a whole and always asked about them... when the fighting started we asked her 1st and she jumped at the chance! Now Rocky has a yard bigger than WalkingRocks and is the toast of his 'hood! Here's one of his last pics in our yard with WalkingRock.... we really hoped we had a mating pair! WalkingRock is the larger of the 2... but now thier about the same size. Rocky is doing well!BTW This is how the fighting starts... 1st the mounting the the ramming.... sometimes ramming like to Adult Rams, running full speed into each other... we feared for Rocky when we caught WalkingRock ramming Rocky into the building sideways and dammaging his shell


----------



## Tortoise (Nov 16, 2011)

WOW --good job he won't get to the size of a Sulcata!!!

WOW --good job he won't get to the size of a Sulcata!!!


----------



## Neal (Nov 16, 2011)

Good looking star. I have found their behavior to be very fascinating, this is a good example of why.


----------



## evlinLoutries (Nov 16, 2011)

Zamric said:


> My wife is a Montessori teacher and we used to take both to school till they started fighting.... one of the other teachers fell in love with the spieces as a whole and always asked about them... when the fighting started we asked her 1st and she jumped at the chance! Now Rocky has a yard bigger than WalkingRocks and is the toast of his 'hood! Here's one of his last pics in our yard with WalkingRock.... we really hoped we had a mating pair! WalkingRock is the larger of the 2... but now thier about the same size. Rocky is doing well!BTW This is how the fighting starts... 1st the mounting the the ramming.... sometimes ramming like to Adult Rams, running full speed into each other... we feared for Rocky when we caught WalkingRock ramming Rocky into the building sideways and dammaging his shell



I'm sorry to hear that Zamric..

Friends of mine, lost (death) her sulata during mating time, cause she has a bunch of sulcata, so the male fighting till one of 'em death..

Yeah, u should find his soulmate ASAP..



Tortoise said:


> WOW --good job he won't get to the size of a Sulcata!!!
> 
> WOW --good job he won't get to the size of a Sulcata!!!





Yeah, small size,of tort..



Neal said:


> Good looking star. I have found their behavior to be very fascinating, this is a good example of why.



Thank u Neal..


----------



## Zamric (Nov 17, 2011)

We told our vet about the fighting and he told us they will fight to the death if the large males can't run the smaller ones off and in a confined space like a yard... there is no place to run off too.


----------



## evlinLoutries (Nov 17, 2011)

Zamric said:


> We told our vet about the fighting and he told us they will fight to the death if the large males can't run the smaller ones off and in a confined space like a yard... there is no place to run off too.



its true.. 

but keep up the good work man..


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 18, 2011)

Great Shot! ........now time to move that planter ! 


JD~


----------



## evlinLoutries (Nov 18, 2011)

N2TORTS said:


> Great Shot! ........now time to move that planter !
> 
> JD~



It is just for a while, cause their enclosure were build to more bigger..


----------

